# New Buckling!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I know, I know. I needed another buck like a hole in the head, but who could refuse after seeing him and his dam!!! He'll be joining us in June. Here he is at 3 weeks of age...









This is his dam who just finished her championship with the AGS as a 2nd freshener...








Here she is on the left, with his granddam on the right...









His sire is Rosasharn's SS Sequoia...









So I get to bring in more of the Caesar's Villa lines on his dam's side and Rosasharn on his sire's side. Can't wait to use him!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

he is very handsome, congratulations
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's handsome!! I love his dam!! :drool:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats, he is a nice looking buckling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! Ashley...now to decide who to use him with! :ROFL: ....He has some VERY good looking parents.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ashley, that is a beautiful looking boy. Looks very straight and uniform. What beautiful mom and dad that he has. :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

His dad is :drool: ! He looks a lot like my little buckling Bambi. 

Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I am going to sell my oldest buck and not going to use him. He isn't really on the lines I have in my does so I won't use him. Just sell him. Ace will probably be used on a few and sold this fall. I hate to part with that Zillionaire blood in him though! I'm not keeping an Anna buckling either so that drops my bucks to 6, 7 with Ace.

Thanks everyone!!! I'm so excited to get him here and use him! Hope he can bring those udders like his dam in! Here is his paternal granddam ARMCH Rosasharn's UMT Sassafras 5*D too...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

His dam just finished in ADGA today! She took Grand, Best Of Breed and Best Doe in Show! I'm so excited!!!! So now she's a dual champion!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Ashley! Now...lets hope that you can decide which doelings to keep from him next spring!! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember when we heard that Finn's dam Obie went Best In Show twice, one time as a FF. So I know how excited you are!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

He is very nice! and his dam is just lovely!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know!!! I'll be having a hard time deciding who all to breed to him and to the other bucks this fall. At this rate I have 3 CV bucks to choose from for breedings. Going to be hard to spread them around. I can't wait though!!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice boy! I want to add one more boy...but, it'll have to wait awhile. Congrats.


----------

